# my new layout for next year



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

if i can figger out this software grrrrrr ,,,,,, i love the fact that i can run a train on it while its on my computer . thats cool.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like it. What scale?

My only suggestions would be to use right hand turnouts for your yard ladder to eliminate the S curves, and at the bottom, bring that entry into the loop off of the yard ladder main into a smooth curve also eliminating the S curve.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> I like it. What scale?
> 
> My only suggestions would be to use right hand turnouts for your yard ladder to eliminate the S curves, and at the bottom, bring that entry into the loop off of the yard ladder main into a smooth curve also eliminating the S curve.


N scale of coarse. i like the way the train wiggles through the turn outs s curves ect. gives it more action to me.. had a hard time putting it together .. nothing would fit right according to the program used.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sid said:


> N scale of coarse. i like the way the train wiggles through the turn outs s curves ect. gives it more action to me.. had a hard time putting it together .. nothing would fit right according to the program used.


Well, yes, that's one of the drawbacks to sectional track.

It would be both cheaper and easier to use flex track instead of sectional pieces.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, yes, that's one of the drawbacks to sectional track.
> 
> It would be both cheaper and easier to use flex track instead of sectional pieces.


ageed i like flex track too. BUT i love kato track it just works. hard to put together some times , but it works way less derails easyer to figger out why it derails IF one does. all around very good track... i do have some flex track an may use some on the new lay out where there is lots of straight ways... I finly got scarm figgered out with help of you tube videos. WEW . made some changes to next years layout added a siding inbetween tracks.
Ok so tell me what ya think an ideas on this new oneone side will be some sorta town the other industrail something er other ?? Things you would change besides the s turns things i like the way the trains move an wiggle through them.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok problem areas that im not fond of ... any imputs please


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I really like your basic track plan. A single track
main with several passing sidings affords lots of
continuous running with two (or more) trains going
clockwise AND counter clockwise. (assuming that
you are running DC).

You have a few spurs for industries...there's room
for more. I like to think SMALL railroad users such
as Oil distributors, sand and rock sellers, small
food distributor, Furniture and appliance distributors,
power plants and the like. You could have more than
one on a spur resulting in the need to do some 
creative switching. Also make one or more of your
yard spurs as loco service area with fuel tanks and
sand pits.

The location of the 'town' is perfect, the railroad simply
running around it. Nice scenic opportunities.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I'll have to differ with you on flex track vs Kato. If you have more derailments with flex track, then you're not bring careful enough when you lay it, and you're creating kinks and overly tight curves.

You're in N scale, so you're probably all right, but do you have enough room to gain the elevation needed for the over / under in the upper left using a reasonable grade (2% or less)?

I think the reason you don't like those two areas of your plan is because they look rigid and unnatural. Here again, flex track would allow you to get a much more natural appearance. You can kind of get the same effect by using a short curve segment after the diverging leg of the turnouts.

Also, if it were me, I'd take the outer track of that dogbone and run it all the way around the layout, giving you a double-tracked main.

I'm also not a big fan of the stub-ended yard inside the curve. It looks too cramped. I would move the through track on the right side of the yard as far right as you can, bring the other through track right next to it, and flip your stub tracks to the left side of that track.

Some curved turnouts would also help smooth out a lot of the awkward areas, but those aren't offered in Unitrack, as far as I know.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't think anyone has brought this up..You have no connection to the outer world/other RRs..How did that B&O coal hopper get on your RR ?..How will you send those 3 reefers of strawberries across the country ? Unless you plan to be a completely isolated RR you need an interchange track leading off the edge of the benchwork depicting this. If you find a way to have this track where you can treat it as a staging track, you can remove and replace cars on/off the layout. That will lend credibility to the foreign cars/your cars on/off your RR..The straight track to far right of industries could descend under the 2 looped mains into a tunnel and continue round to in front of but below the industries then dead end as your staging. This of course can split into several holding tracks, too..


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well ive redrawn the whole shabang .i like this one better , but i think im going to change it so both tracks run all the way insted of going nto one track. , i just want to get something drwn up that will stick. because this will be semi permanent and long time building. 1 criteria i have is i have to use what i have. i like flex track , but i dont like having to do all that balisting ect. i did build a small layout with all flex trak once, it was fun , but i had a lot of bugs to work out, i dont like bugs an i dont like there turn outs either. i like simple easy an just works.....


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

.....I GIVE UP.....


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

OK scapped the whole shabang. started all ove again. how about this new one, comments please. ill add a track leading off to who knows where later (telltale)you did raise a good point hahahahahaha


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

RE new plan in post 12:

The yard tracks on the left look to be too short to hold much of anything, and there's no reason to have them double-ended. Way too many switches!

My opinion only.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ive scrapped this plan for a new one hahaha maybe this one will be more better. as always comments are very much needed . ive got some time before i start building. i just want to get a good one. with what i have to work with.  i build i tear it down i build again i tear it down.. maybe i should just build a constrution site hahahahahahahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> RE new plan in post 12:
> 
> The yard tracks on the left look to be too short to hold much of anything, and there's no reason to have them double-ended. Way too many switches!
> 
> My opinion only.


how do you build with out switches ????


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

revamp of it again. one of these will catch me one day hahahahahahahah


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

These are neat plans Sid. All the variations are great so you have lots to look at to make a final choice. I'd like to suggest that you have a town at the end of each peninsula, Industries at the left end of the peninsula with agriculture on one and industrial on the other and then tracks,yards and other RR facilities in the middle area with buildings to handle what is produced by the two towns. Reduce the amount of track you have laid out as it's all more than you will actually use. Consider what your hauling and then build a RR to haul it and handle it's distribution. An interchange of RR cars, truck facilities, service places for the trains and the trucks and lots of people living in the towns to accommodate. In other words think of the towns first and then apply the RR to that. My 2 cents worth. Ha! We having fun yet?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Norgale; i could get rid of some of the yard trasks as i realy dont think id use that may. Thanks for the sugestions . ill play around some more . ill get one figgered out one day. i know for sure im keeping the out side loop as that fits in the room i have . every thing inside is open for ideas. hahahaha this is hard work.. hahahahahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well ive been redoing an moving rails around . came up with this. man this is hard work, my neck is sore hahahahahahaah whay ya'll think of this one. too much too little or just plain not thinking any more hahahahahahahahah gimmy good bad an the ugly hahahahahahahaha


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK that's interesting. Now start filling in with your buildings and roads. That will show you anything that needs to be changed.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

norgale said:


> OK that's interesting. Now start filling in with your buildings and roads. That will show you anything that needs to be changed.


thats kinda what ive started doing. filling in a bit here an there. trying to get a good idea about where things should go ect. im not good at a lot of that. thats where i could use some help. it may change again till i get some thing that i like an works. trying to cram in as much as i can but yet keep it kinda sorted out. if that makes any sense


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well hech aroony. i had to revise it yet again. im surprized the reach police had not attacked me on the others. i had to make the so i could reach across to add stuff. now there around 22 inches instead of 33 " or so. much better for reach . but i lost some room.
any who tell me what ya'll think.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like it, Sid! One thing I would do is put a pair of turnouts on the two tracks below the meat plant. The cow pens and meat plant face different directions. You will need a way for the locomotive to get around to the other end of a car to deliver it. By having a crossover on the double tracks the locomotive could use them as a run-around track and get to the other side of the car.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The two double crossovers in the middle of the yard don't "make any operational sense" -- at least to me. Particularly the one on the right.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ya ive been tossing an turning trying to get something . i had to send email to mixy for a fix on my curves (Thank You mixy) so ive rebuilt again. hahahaha this one i think is much better . mostly i can run one train al, the time and mix it up on other ones, I had a dickens of a time figgering out curves. for some reason i just could not get them placed right. But this new one i have better reach (except for corners) but every thing else is just under 2 foot across the corners are 30 " .. i think i might be getting close this time (i hope) hahahahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok revised it again. what do ya'll think of this one, i have the town in its own area then some industries area then at the other end train staging ect. the basic shape must stay the same as thats the room its going to fit in. i have three plans saved that i like this is the 3rd ill keep trying for a 4th. i just want to get a final plan down so i can start ordering parts . ive started allready but with out a final plan i cant keep ordering parts. room is getting finished slowly. i got the wall framed in. so im getting close to start building bench work.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I think I like this one best, doesn't look so cluttered with track.
Better scenery options.

But you will need a runaround track near the yard.

Magic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Magic said:


> I think I like this one best, doesn't look so cluttered with track.
> Better scenery options.
> 
> But you will need a runaround track near the yard.
> ...


What is a run around track? and Thank you


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Flybot2610 I see what ya mean there. ill make changes to that plan. im stuck at 2 plans that i like better than the others so far. Thank You for feed back
this new plan is another one i kinda like too


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Plan in post 29 (immediately above) looks pretty good, but again, you don't really need that double crossover in there.

You need a left-hand crossover up between the two tracks at "lumber shed", and a right-hand crossover on the same two tracks down below near "loco repair".

This gives you a way to r_un around_ incoming/outgoing trains.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Plan in post 29 (immediately above) looks pretty good, but again, you don't really need that double crossover in there.
> 
> You need a left-hand crossover up between the two tracks at "lumber shed", and a right-hand crossover on the same two tracks down below near "loco repair".
> 
> This gives you a way to r_un around_ incoming/outgoing trains.


Thank You ill add them in there and study them a while longer.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok so i got a final track plan , planned( i think ) hahahahahaa now i just need to finish the room remodel so i can build the tables. got some dry wall up. still need to tear out north wall and rebuild that area . moved all the plug up just over waste high. (i hate when the plugs are close to the floor) so here she is in all her glory in color even hahahahah


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sid, this looks like a great track plan for running long N scale trains. I offer the following thought. Three years ago I designed a track plan and turned it over to a professional for completion. He came back to me with a revised plan that included reverse loops. Up to that point I had never built a personal layout with reverse loops, 30 S gauge 10 HO and 2 N total layouts. 
After some back and forth I approved the revised plan with the reverse loops. I have been operating the layout for two years now and it was the best decision I made. I use them in every operating session and with modern 2 rail electronics they are invisible to the operators. Just a thought for what it is worth.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

so your saying i need reverse loops  hahaha i had thought about a reverse kinda loop , but then id have to worry about more electronics. this is easy and i can watch them go round an round. hahahah ill keep it in my head. ive got time before i actually build. still need a ton of track.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok ive scapped the whole thing and started over . but im stuck now. dont know what to do with it. i do like three tracks HELP im brain dead at this time. too mant track plans and nothing is hold me....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sid, I like the track plan in post #32. You're over thinking this. No matter what you build, you will end up making changes to it. Guaranteed. We all do. Eventually, you just have to tinkle or get off the potty. 
Now, git down to the basement and start building!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

flyboy2610 yes your prob right. i need to stop messing with this and just build hahaha . im bored at home so im playing with the scarm program. waiting for paint to dry and drywall mud to dry .


----------

